# Mineral stained Maple bowl



## NCWoodArt (Jul 22, 2012)

Hand turned Mineral Stained Maple bowl for local woman who's husband was wood turner & recently passed. This was last piece of wood he was working with prior to his passing. I made this as a gift for her.

http://i679.Rule #2/albums/vv160/aerocustoms/mineralstainedbowl.jpg

http://i679.Rule #2/albums/vv160/aerocustoms/mineralstainedbowlbottom.jpg


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice bowl and a great gesture!


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 22, 2012)

I never knew her or her husband before his passing, to compound matters for her they had no life insurance due to his disability & her dog died 2 days before her husband passed. He had quite a hoard of all types of wood, I purchased about 14 pieces of burl wood to help her out some. I saw the maple piece on his lathe and asked about it as I thought it looked neat, she told me it was last piece of wood he was working with before he suddenly got ill. I asked if she would like something made out of it as no one else in her family was into woodworking.

I have not had a chance to give it to her yet but hopefully next weekend I will cross paths with her or her brother.

Bill


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 25, 2012)

I love the wood and I love the shape of this one. I especially like the almost "squared off" bowl bottom edges. Awesome work and a great gesture for you to make it.


----------

